# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  جديد مؤلفآتي

## ليالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم؟؟
ان شاء الله بخيير :amuse:  

جبت لكم مسج طازج توني كاتبتنه :bigsmile:  
أتمنى ينال إعجابكم!!
وقولوا لي رايكم بكل صراحة :rolleyes:  
لاحد يجـاملني :evil:  

ولكم المسج

لاتظن ان الناس من حولي
ويــاك ينسوني ..

ولاتظن ان سوالفهم
تسليني ..

ماغير ذكراك في البال
ابد ماتفارقني ..

صدق القدر عنك 
ابعدني ..

لكن القلب بحروف اسمك
مـازال يغني ..

فلا تجازيني بصد 
وتـألمني..


أحم أحم لاتنسوا تقولوا رايكم
والجديد ان شاء الله يوصلكم

----------


## صعب انساك

مرحبا0000الف شكر لك ع المسج الحلو بصراحة حسيته تعبير صادق من مشاعر جياشه بالحب 000مع تحياتي

----------


## براءة روح

يسلموو...

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه..

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

تحياتي .. براءة رووح

----------


## أحد يلومني

ليالي الله الله الله الله
ياعجب  الله فيكي

صدق القلوب تنشأ الشعراء


يعطيك ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف............عافية

أخوكي أحد يلومني

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

ياعيني ياعيني 
ع المسج الرووووعه 
شو هالكلام الحلو وقليل كلمة حلو 

ننتظر الجديد 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## ليالي

:embarrest:   خجلتوني صراحة..

شكرا ع المرور ..

لاتحرمونا من وجودكم

والردود ..

----------


## صمت الجروح

حلووووووووو


تسلمي خيتو


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


بانتظار جديدكِ



صمتـ الجروح ..........

----------


## ليالي

شكرا ع المرور للجميع

ولكم هذا المسج

هذا كله مو تغلي
بس أخدني التعب
والنوم أكلني

ولا قلبي مـانساك
ولاراح ينساك

حتى لما تكون
بعيد عني

لاتقول لحظه بنفسك
ببعــد وبيتغيــر

قوووووول:
بيشتاق حيل لي


أتمنى ان ينال إعجابكم

----------


## ليالي

الظاهر ان المسج الثاني ماعجبكم

جبت لكــم مسج من فـترة كتبته من زمان شوي يعني

وهذا هو

تاهت بي الدنيـا

وتـاهت معي حروفي

ماجبرني شي انسى

ولا حتـى ظروفــي

مكانك بقلبي لاتنسى

ولاتشك بكلمة عيوني

أدري بك تفهمني

وتفهم خافي شعوري.

ان شاء هذا يعجبكم؟؟

----------


## صمت الجروح

حلو خيتو المسجين حلوين


استمري في التأليف .......













صمتـ الجروح ...........

----------


## ليالي

شكرا ..
صمت الجروح ع المرور والتشجيع 

وهذا مسج جديد ..

اليوم ميلادي
وأعز الناس ناسيني
ودي يقلي
كل عام وأنتي بخير
يـاأغلى ليالي

لاتحرمونــا من التعليق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يجنن 
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
يسلمو ليالى على المسج الحلو

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية اختي ليالي 

وعساك على القوة 

مسجات حلوة تسلم يدينك عليها 
عن نفسي عجبوني المسجات 
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين ( ع ) 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## ليالي

بشاير

أم محمد

شكراً ع المرور..

وجبت مسج جديد..

إدعوا
لنا
بالنجاح

وأن
تكون
الشهادة

في
يدينا
سلاح

لنرفع
رأسنا
بسعادة.

----------


## ليالي

كمـا وعدنـاكم:
لنستمر،،

في شي تغير
أكيد
هذا إحساسي
مايخيب
لاتقول عن تفكيري
عجيب
ولاتعـاند أكثر!!
وودي عن سؤالي
تجيب؟؟

بـإنتظار تعليقاتكم..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

ماشاء الله عليكي

مسجاتك رووووووووووووووعه

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمت الجروح

مااشاااااء الله اختي


حلوين المسجات استمري




بانتظار الجديد



صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## ليالي

شكراً صمت الجروح ، أسيرة الأحلام

ع المرور والردود ، لاتحرمونا من تواجدكم

وهذا واحد جديد

يسـألوني!!
وين قلبي؟؟
ودهـم
يدخلونه

قلتلهم:
عندك
وقالوا:
بيردونه!

رديـت:
ماتقدرون
ترجعونـه!!

هذا
ساكنه
زمـان
ومالكه

ولاتقدرون
حتى
تسرقونة!!

----------


## ريم القطيف

يسلموو...

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه..

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

----------


## مهدي درويش

الصراحه مسج في غاية الجمال اختي شكرا على السج

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلم يدينك على المسجات 

حلوة 

بنتظار جديدك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما شاء الله .. تبارك الرحمن ..*

*تأليفات رووعه منك خيوووه ليالي ..*

*يسلموا هالانامل ع المسجات الروووعه ..*

* يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه يارب ..*

*لا تحرمينا من هالابداعات ..*

*وعذراً عالتأخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمع حزن*

----------


## ليالي

شكرا ع الردود والتواجد والتشجيع

ريم القطيف ، مهدي درويش ، أم محمد

((دمعة حرزن))
الله يعافيش خيتو والشكر الش

هذا جديد
امممم لناس زعلانة من ناس
بس العتاب بإسلوب لبق
مو تهجمي

راجع نفسك وذكر
كل كلمة قلتها لي

في كلام يجي ويتيسر
كلام يجلس بالقلب ويتعمر
كلام مثل السهم يدميني

ولــو ما أنت غــالي
كنت طنشت كلامك
وتركتـه يـرحل

والمشكلة فيني
أ حـ ـبـ ـك
وعلى فراقك ما أقدر
حتى اسمك
صرت أقوله بلا مشعر

أختكم،،
ليالي.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بصراحه روووعه ..*

*يسلموا هاليدين خيووه ..*

*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه ..*

*بانتظار الجديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضلوووا هذا المسج

مــا أنسى صحابي

ولو هم عني بعيدين

يجبرني الحنين أذكرهم

ومايفرقنا البعـد

ولو كـان سنين

----------


## hope

ماشاء الله 

مسجات رائعه وراايقه

يعطيك الله العافية على المسجات

اتمنى لك التوفيق..

والي الأمام..

تحياتي

حور العين ..

----------


## ليالي

الله يعافيش حور العين

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

وشكراً على التشجيع والمرور..

واليكم كل جديد طبعاً:

إعذرني
إذا أخطـيـت

أدري
انـي معاك تخطيت

وأدري انك
تحبني فصبرت وماشكيت

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابداع لا عدمناه ..*
*ألف شكر لك غاليتي .. ليالي ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ع الجهود المثمره ..*
*ما ننحرم من مشاركاتك الحلوه ..*
*موفقه لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم
ان شاء الله تمام.. ؟؟

يقولوا من طول الغيبات جاب ...
ترى ماعدنا غنايم ..
عدنا القليل ..
بس ع الوعد الجديد عندكم ..
فتفضلوا 


طـال الـبـعـد
مابيننا

والشوق يزيد
بعيننا

(أحبك)
كلمة لك دايم على لساننا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام ..*
*برغم بساطه الكلمات الا انه رووعه ..*
*ألف شكر لك عزيزتي .. ليالي ..*
*بانتظار ابداعاتك الجديده ..*
*دمتي بود وسلام ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## تاج

وااااااااااااااااو 
حلوييين ..
بصراحة مررة رهييبن ..
تسلمي على الذوق الحلو 
وعااادي نسرق منهم مو ...؟؟

----------


## ليالي

هلووووووووو

شخبااااركم ؟؟

عساكم بخير..

شكراً على تواجدكم..

وتشجيعكم والردود..

وكما اعتدنا الجديد لكم ..

وينك ياغلا قلبي
غبت عن عيني
ولازلت تطري على البال

إشتقنـا لك
زعلان لو تتغلى لو يعني هذا ثقال

لـو البعد نساك
((ليالي))
اللي تحبك وتهواك

لاتجافينا وتقسى
وارجع مثل ماكنت على وصال


ننتظر التعليقات..!!

----------


## صمت الجروح

اوووووووووووووووووه


حركاااااااااات


وينك ياغلا قلبي
غبت عن عيني
ولازلت تطري على البال

إشتقنـا لك
زعلان لو تتغلى لو يعني هذا ثقال

لـو البعد نساك
((صمتـ الجروح))
اللي تحبك وتهواك

لاتجافينا وتقسى
وارجع مثل ماكنت على وصال



خخخخخخ



<<<<<<<< ماسويت شي 

<<<<<< تجرب البنت بس 





يسلموووووووووووووووووووو



بانتظار الجديد

من ابداعكِ



صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ليالي ..*
*تسلمي والله ع المسج الرائع ..*
*ما شاء الله عليج ذوق رفييييع مرره..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..*
*بانتظار الجديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

يسلموووو

صمت الجروح هههههه

وشكرا دمعة حزن ع التشجيع

يسلمووو على الردود

والجديد قادم ان شاء الله

----------


## ليالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كيف حالكم ؟؟

ان شاء الله بخير

جبت كم مسج بــس
       مو جديدين ..
كتبتهم من قبل سنتين على ماعتقد ..
لكن ان شاء الله يحازو على إعجابكم ..

تفضـــلو..

مهما الدنيا تتغير

والناس تتـحول

وتتقلب الأحوال

وتصير حالتنا

غير حــال

راح اظل شخص محتال

ووجودك بقلبي مستحيل ينحـال..
********

ألا ترى يالغالي!!

شكثر غلاك بقلبي

ألا تظن ان بعدك راح يعذبني

وان عيني يالحبيب تسهرني

والذكرى شي غالي

لكنها تظل تألمني!!

فسأل يوم عن شخص حباك

وظــل يعـاني ..

مثل ((ليالي))


لاتنسونا من التعليقات

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ليالي ..*
*واااااااو .. بصراحه حلووين*
*ألف شكر لك ع هالمسجات الرووعه* 
*يسلموووا هاليدين خيووه*
*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ليالي

أهلاً..

طولنا الغيبات ..

تفضلوا:

سحابة طيف مرتني

تظن صاحبي نسيته

ماتدري انه على بالي

وقلبي هو بيته

----------


## سامراء

يعطيك العافيه اختي ليالي

على مسجات الرئعه 

في انتظار المزيد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حلو المسج يا ليالي*
*تسلم هاليدين لما تصيغه لنا من مسجات جميله*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يااارب*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*ولا تطولي علينا غيباتك خيوه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## حميد

*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*مسج جميل جدا*
*جزاك الله الف خير*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*وبإنتظار مؤلفاتك القادمه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مسج حلوو وجميل*
*بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة على هذا الطرح*
*يالله نبي الهمه ونشوف اجدد مؤلفاتك من المسجات لمتعي جوالاتنا بها بس عاد مو طواااال<< خايف ع الرصيد خخخ*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## صمت الجروح

ماشاء الله خيتو مسجات حللللوة


بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## ليالي

كل خيره وفيهــا خيره ..
أولاً : أبارك لكم بالشهر الكريم ..
والجديد معكم ..

عسى كل عام يمر عليك
أنــا فيه
وحطك برمشي وأغطيك
وتسكن روحي بروحك
وبالمحبه أدفيك
أقترب حبيبي عسى
سنينك الباقي معاي
أحلى سنين نعيشها
بكــل خير..

----------


## دمعه حزن

اهلين بالأخت ليالي
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
يسلموا هاليدين خيوووه ع هالطرح الحلو
يعطيك الف صحه وعافية
بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بنت البلوش

مشكوره اختي والله روعه

----------


## ليالي

يسلمووووو ع الردود

هذا مسج كاتبتنه للوالد الله يخليه بمناسبة العيد

ادعو من الله ان يزيل
همومكم
وان يكــثر مــن
أمثالكم
ويـزيــد مــن خيراتكم

ويجعل الجنه مثواكم
والعيد فرحه لـكــم
ويخليكــم لعيــالكم

كل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلموو...

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه..

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلموو...

ربــي يعطيكِ الف عافيه..

بأنتظار الجديد..؟؟

----------


## ليالي الخبر

اختي ليالي 

صحيح الشي اللي طالع من القلب يدخل القلب

وانا مثلك اكتب بس ما ارسل اللي اكتبه الا لشخص عزيز علي من كذا ما اقدر اكتبه او ارسله لأي شخص

ثاني ..

----------

